# Magia por categorías > Magia de Cerca >  Neodimios en Valencia.

## Renzo Macuti

Buenos días.

Esto puede interesar a los mag@s de Valencia.

En la calle Reina Doña Germana nº4 (cerca del cine Dor) he encontrado una tienda de imanes.

He entrado y me he comprado el neodimio más pequeño que tenían, del tamaño de una lenteja por 1´5€, pero había de todas las formas y tamaños.

Un saludo.

----------


## Tereso

Perdona, si es que sabes, qué capacidad (en Gauss o lo que sea) debe tener un neodimio para que haga un buen papel en magia de cerca?

Gracias!

----------


## wydx

ya se que cometo una gran burrada al preguntar esto pero es que en imanes no estoy muy puesto.

Que diferencia hay entre un iman de neodimio y un iman normal?

----------


## Rafa505

La potencia, el neodimio es más potente.

----------


## Tereso

La potencia del imán de neodimio en relación a su tamaño es mayor.
Genera un campo magnético mucho más potente y me parece ser que también el campo es más direccional.

Un imán de neodimio en un menor espacio tiene más magnetismo   :Smile1:

----------


## Tereso

y pa este lado del charcho:

http://www.soloimanes.com.mx/

----------


## Renzo Macuti

> Perdona, si es que sabes, qué capacidad (en Gauss o lo que sea) debe tener un neodimio para que haga un buen papel en magia de cerca?
> 
> Gracias!


Ni idea de los Gauss. El que me compré, del tamaño de una lenteja, llega a levantar un bote de desodorante (a mitad), y puesto en mi pulsera por la parte de dentro se lleva con toda facilidad una moneda  de 5 cm sin hacer ruido en el enganche al estar la tela por medio.

Lo de dar la dirección es porque los de Valencia pueden ir y ver In-Situ todo el muestrario y probarlos, cosa que por internet no se puede.

----------


## Zen

> Buenos días.
> 
> Esto puede interesar a los mag@s de Valencia.
> 
> En la calle Reina Doña Germana nº4 (cerca del cine Dor) he encontrado una tienda de imanes.
> 
> He entrado y me he comprado el neodimio más pequeño que tenían, del tamaño de una lenteja por 1´5€, pero había de todas las formas y tamaños.
> 
> Un saludo.


Gracia Renzo...soy de Valencia acabo de leerte, hoy lunes me paso por la direccion que dices. Un saludo

----------


## orlock

No seais bruscos con el abuelito que hay, al principio os mirará con desconfianza. Sed amables con él y no lo atosigueis a preguntas sobre imanes.

----------


## Mifune

Hola Orlock. Ayer mismo compré allí unos imanes. Según me explicó muy amablemente el dueño, la tienda no está abierta a particulares, pero como no hay otro sitio donde podamos abastecernos de ese tipo de imanes nos atiende sin problemas. Quizá se deba a eso la desconfianza que comentabas, pero es un hombre muy amable.

Saludos.

----------


## moskiyu

yo sinceramente no es que entienda mucho sobre neodimios, pero que tiene esto de cierto??. O para lo que lo usamos nosotros no tiene nada que ver. Si no que es nocivo al pulir cristales con el , etc,etc...

*Efectos del Neodimio sobre la salud
*
El neodimio es uno de los elementos químicos raros, que puede ser encontrado en las casas en equipos tales como televisiones en color, lámparas fluorescentes y cristales. Todos los compuestos químicos raros tienen propiedades comparables.



El neodimio raramente se encuentra en la naturaleza, ya que se da en cantidades muy pequeñas. El neodimio normalmente se encuentra solamente en dos tipos distintos de minerales. El uso del neodimio sigue aumentando, debido al hecho de que es útil para producir catalizadores y para pulir cristales.

El neodimio es más peligroso en el ambiente de trabajo, debido al hecho de que las humedades y los gases pueden ser inhalados con el aire. Esto puede causar embolias pulmonares, especialmente durante exposiciones a largo plazo. El neodimio puede ser una amenaza para el hígado cuando se acumula en el cuerpo humano.

http://www.lenntech.com/espanol/tabla-peiodica/Nd.htm

este es el link donde lo he leido.
un saludo

----------


## The_Joker

Moskiyu, lo que has leído ahí se refiere a neodimio en libertad, es decir, al elemento químico en estado puro (es un Lantánido,pertenece al grupo de las tierras raras) como lo teníamos en el laboratorio de física de la facultad el año pasado. Los imanes que se venden están hechos de forma que no desprendan gases ni las moléculas se puedan inhalar. Tampoco os recomiendo que lo llevéis puesto todo el día, dado que al tener un campo magnético bastante direccional (las líneas de campo están muy juntas y se ovalan mucho), puede afectar a determinados órganos (no lo llevéis cerca de la cabeza, el corazón o la máquina de hacer gente  :117: ). Pero si vais a hacer una rutina muy larga con él, tampoco pasa nada (como si lo quereis llevar durante toda la actuación).
Unos 1800 gauss son capaces de mantener un campo magnético medio a través de vuestra nariz.  :Wink1:  Saludos:

The_Joker

----------


## Hagen

The_Joker, si es posible, me gustaría saber que efectos producen esos campos magnéticos de los que hablas sobre dichos órganos. Por lo que he leído has estudiado Físicas, así que supongo que podrás aconsejarme alguna página con cierto rigor científico que exponga lo que comentas en tu último post.

Muchas gracias.

----------


## The_Joker

Hagen, estudié el primer año de Física el año pasado, después lo dejé porque me dí cuenta de que no era lo mío. Y como sabes, estudié Física, no Medicina, así que no te puedo dar explicaciones detalladas de los efectos de un campo magnético en órganos vitales, a parte de los síntomas: cefaleas, mareos(en el cerebro) acumulación de materiales ferrosos y por tanto problemas circulatorios en el corazón o esterilidad en el caso de los genitales, pero como ya he comentado, eso ocurre tras exposiciones prolongadas. Todo el mundo sabe que un campo magnético afecta al ser humano de una u otra forma, al igual que las ondas de radio o las microondas, hay que tener en cuenta que son formas de transmisión de energía por lo tanto entra en interacción con cualquier otra forma de energía.
Y en cuanto a las páginas, la única que visitaba yo era la de la facultad, porque ahí teníamos todo lo que necesitábamos (quizás algún profesor habló de alguna otra, pero ya te he comentado que eso no era lo mío  :Wink1:  )
Pero estoy seguro que si realmente estás interesado en saber más cosas sobre el neodimio y sus efectos encontrarás información claramente clasificable como fiable en Internet. Un saludo.

----------


## swaze

perdonar que insista en este tema, pero con un uso prolongado, te refieres a dias?, meses?, años?

mas que nada para prevenir xD

----------


## The_Joker

No te preocupes swaze, no creo que superes el máximo de recepción ni durmiendo con él . Hay que usarlo continuamente y durante semanas para sentir síntomas. Lo podéis usar tranquilamente para practicar, todo el mundo lo hace. Un saludo: 

The_Joker

----------


## swaze

Gracias por la aclaración ahora ya me quedo mas tranquilo  :Smile1:  porque hasta ahora jamas me había planteado que mis imanes pudiesen causare problemas  :117:

----------


## alfasi

Tengo una duda acerca de los neodimios: ¿¿¿¿¿¿Es verdad que si pones un debajo del dedo y por arriba dejar caer el otro; al juntarse en el dedo de lo parte :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## swaze

> Tengo una duda acerca de los neodimios: ¿¿¿¿¿¿Es verdad que si pones un debajo del dedo y por arriba dejar caer el otro; al juntarse en el dedo de lo parte


yo diría que si pero siempre puedes probarlo...luego me lo cuentas xd

----------


## alfasi

Creo que no tengo tanto valor como para probarlo... ya buscare algun despistado para que pique ... :D

----------


## lebateleur

Si juntas dos M5 facilmente te volarian un dedo.
Me ha pasado que se me pegó mi M5 con el de un amigo y aun haciendo fuerza los dos juntos no pudimos separarlos.
La única solución que encontramos fue meterlos en una cajita de metal para que pierdan momentaneamente algo de la atracción y así poder separarlos.

Tengan cuidado con los neodimios grandes, son MUY potentes.

----------


## lebateleur

Lo de arriba es un virus, no descarguen el codec.

----------


## Grafologox

Bueno, con respecto a su nocividad supongo que no lo son.
En principio lo nocivo son los campos electromagneticos, no los campos magneticos.
El iman de neomidio tiene otro nombre, su primer nombre fue "iman
de tierras extrañas". Como veis un nombre muy poco comercial.

Ese fue su nombre por que en realidad no se trata de un iman, es un
compuesto de varios materiales que unidos forman como una "tierra"
endurecida, es decir que si los apretases se descompondrian cual terron
de azucar,a ese material "terroso" se le somete a presion, puede darsele
la forma y tamaño que queramos.

Pero asi el oxido se lo comeria en horas y al apretarlo se desace.
Por eso se los cubre con una capa de otros metales, para hacerlos rigidos
y para que guarden N/S.
Por ese motivo son tan fragiles y por ese motivo si se le hace una "picada"
adios iman en dos dias...(vereis salir arenilla de dentro).

Su poder de atraccion suele ser entre 6 y 8 veces mas, que un iman corriente,
aunque eso depende bastante de su forma y grosor, aun asi
hay algo que me llama la atencion y no he podido descubrir por que es.
Vereis, esa relacion se cumple cuando una vez pegados
los intentamos separar, pero tengo comprobado que su campo magnetico
no "mide" 6 veces mas (comprobado con limaduras de hierro).

Una ultima cosa, borran las bandas magneticas de targetas de credito que 
da gusto, cuidadin que uno del tamaño de una moneda te deja sin banda 
magnetica con la targeta dentro de la cartera.

Un saludo

----------


## The_Joker

> Bueno, con respecto a su nocividad supongo que no lo son.
> En principio lo nocivo son los campos electromagneticos, no los campos magneticos.


Hola Grafologox, como todos sabemos, los impulsos nerviosos de nuestro sistema central, se producen por diferencias de pontencial en la carga de los iones del Sodio y Potasio, lo cual genera una corriente eléctrica. Y... ¿Qué pasa si movemos un campo eléctrico a través de uno magnético o viceversa? Tachán...! Bienvenido al mundo campo electromagnético. Sin nada más que añadir:

Salud:

The_Joker

----------


## Weiss

[quote="The_Joker"] los efectos de un campo magnético en órganos vitales, a parte de los síntomas: cefaleas, mareos(en el cerebro) acumulación de materiales ferrosos y por tanto problemas circulatorios en el corazón o *esterilidad en el caso de los genitales*, pero como ya he comentado, eso ocurre tras exposiciones prolongadas. quote]

   Joer, yo lo llevo siempre en el bolsillo.... bueno, al menos me ahorraré la vasectomía...

----------


## nachete

Hola. Soy medico, especialista en radiodiagnostico. He de deciros que todavia no se han demostrado efectos negativos sobre la materia organica respecto a los campos magneticos. Una resonancia magnetica, es un aparato que aplica un campo magnético de unos 3 Teslas (1 Tesla equeivale a 10000 Gauss, 1 Gauss es equeivalente al campo magnetico terrestre, luego 1 Tesla equivale a 10000 veces el campo magnetico terrestre. Pues bien, la unica contraindicacion para introducir a un paciente en la resonancia, es que sea portador de objetos metalicos, corporales, ya que le rerian arrancados del cuerpo. El resto son conjeturas. Lo de la esterilidad, es causada por las radiaciones ionizantes, que son las utulizadas en las radiografias y el TAC. Espero haberos sido de ayuda.

----------


## Weiss

> Hola. Soy medico, especialista en radiodiagnostico. He de deciros que todavia no se han demostrado efectos negativos sobre la materia organica respecto a los campos magneticos. Una resonancia magnetica, es un aparato que aplica un campo magnético de unos 3 Teslas (1 Tesla equeivale a 10000 Gauss, 1 Gauss es equeivalente al campo magnetico terrestre, luego 1 Tesla equivale a 10000 veces el campo magnetico terrestre. Pues bien, la unica contraindicacion para introducir a un paciente en la resonancia, es que sea portador de objetos metalicos, corporales, ya que le rerian arrancados del cuerpo. El resto son conjeturas. Lo de la esterilidad, es causada por las radiaciones ionizantes, que son las utulizadas en las radiografias y el TAC. Espero haberos sido de ayuda.


    Osea, que tendré que hacérmela....

----------

